
Optimizing Optimizing HTML - blasdel
http://annevankesteren.nl/2010/01/optimizing-html
======
blasdel
A nice middle finger to Zeldman's horde of cargo-cult followers. Clicking on a
_B_ button in a WYSIWYG editor and getting a <STRONG> element always pisses me
off. _XHTML does not mean what you think it means_

The <http://id.annevankesteren.nl/> page he references is quite interesting
beyond the obvious OpenID and SVG trickery -- he's linking the CSS using this
Header in the Response:

    
    
      Link:<fancy.css>; rel=stylesheet, <fancy.css>;rel=stylesheet
    

Not sure why it's doubled up that way, but with just one reference he's saving
two bytes over a <link> element -- doesn't need the href, but does need the
trailing \r\n.

